# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Programing Oriented Object

## ESo

Te krijohet klasa Televizori,ne te të krijohen disa instanca te variablave: Lista_e_Programeve, Numri_Programit_Aktual, Televizori _i_Ndezur.

Pasi qe klasa " Televizori " munde te kete shum metoda , le te definohen dhe shfrytezihen keto metoda :

"Kontrollo_Statusin_Televizorit" - e cila do te gjeneroje mesazhin " Televizori i ndezur " nese
Televizori_i_Ndezur = true , dhe " Televizori jo i Ndezur " nese Televizori_jo_i_Ndezur = false

Nderro_Programin e cila do te ndërroj vlerën e variables Numri_Programit_Aktual duke e barazu me parametrin qe ju është dhëne kësaj metode, te gjitha këto veprime duhet te lejohen vetëm nëse variabla Televizori_i_Ndezur = True përndryshe le te shfaqet mesazhi Televizori nuk eshte i ndezur" .

tregoVetit e cila ka për detyre te shtyp numrin e programit aktual, emrin e programit duke e marre prej variables Lista_e_Programeve( ku paraprakisht ne kete variabel vendosen disa programe sipas deshires) pasi qe e kemi te njohur vlerën e variables Numri_Programit_Aktual.

execute :
Kontrollo Statusin e Televizorit
Televizori i Ndezur -- nese esht true
Televizori jo i Ndezur -- nese esht false
Nderro Programin
Numri i Programit Aktual
Televizori nuk eshte i Ndezur
Trego Vetit
Numrin e Programit Aktual
Emrin e Programit


verejtje:
Kur po e ekzekutoj nuk po qet asnje rezultat .
Kerkoj ndihmen tuaj >?













```
bool Televizori_i_Ndezur;
        int Numri_Programit_Aktual;
        List<string> Lista_e_Programeve;

        public Televizori()
        {
            Televizori_i_Ndezur = true;
            Numri_Programit_Aktual = 0;
            Lista_e_Programeve = new List<String>();
            Lista_e_Programeve.Add("Top Channel");
            //ktu do besh initialize Listen e programeve apo ndonje ndryshore tjeter
        }

        public void Kontrollo_Statusin_Televizorit()
        {
            if (Televizori_i_Ndezur)
            Console.WriteLine("Televizori i ndezur");
            else Console.WriteLine("Televizori jo i Ndezur");
        }

        public void Nderro_Programin(int programiAktual)
        {
            if (Televizori_i_Ndezur)
                Numri_Programit_Aktual = programiAktual;
            else
                Console.WriteLine("Televizori jo i Ndezur");
        }

        public void trego_Vetit()
        {
            if (Televizori_i_Ndezur)
            {
                Console.WriteLine("Programi aktual eshte \n" + Numri_Programit_Aktual + "Lista e Programeve: " + Lista_e_Programeve);
```

----------


## hot_prinz

Si po e ekzekuton? 

Kjo klase duhet te ekzekutohet nga metoda Main e programit, 
psh me kete pseudocode:

public void main(string[] args)
{
Televizori tv = new Televizori();
Kontrollo_Statusin_Televizorit();
...
}

- Per ta ndrru programin, duhet ta initializosh listen e programeve, ne klasen Televizori.
- Numri i programit aktual dhe per ta ndalur televizorin, mund perdoren dy "property", qe te aksesohen jashte klases.
- Kurse per emrin aktual te programit, mund ta krijosh nje metode te tipit string qe e kthen emrin e programit permes indeksit te listes, qe eshte numri aktual i programit.

----------


## ESo

faleminderit se e kam gjetur zgjidhjen.

----------


## dr_iton

> faleminderit se e kam gjetur zgjidhjen.


E di se ku e ke gjetë zgjidhjen, më pëlqen kjo ideja jote që kur ke ndonjë problem ta parashtrosh problemin atje ku mundesh e ku s'mundesh.

Pershendetje,

----------

